# la colazione dei canottieri



## Minerva (10 Gennaio 2013)

View attachment 6228






ARTE​


[HR][/HR]​il 1881, quando Renoir conclude quello che da molti è considerato uno dei più grandi capolavori dell’artista francese. Le déjeuner des canotiers, acquistato il 14 febbraio di quello stesso anno, dal mercante d’arte Paul Durand-Ruel, viene in uito venduto, nel 1923, a Duncan Phillips, allora proprietario della Phillips Memorial Gallery di Washington, oggi meglio conosciuta come The Phillips Collection. ​Poco dopo l’acquisto, Duncan Phillips definisce l’opera come _uno dei più grandi dipinti al mondo […] un capolavoro di Renoir superiore a qualunque Rubens […]. È una splendida composizione, la gente verrà da lontano per vederlo […]. Un quadro del genere desta sensazione ovunque vada_.

Dalle parole di Phillips traspare un grande entusiasmo per la sua nuova acquisizione, e senza dubbio, a distanza di oltre ottanta anni, possiamo affermare che tale entusiasmo è ben giustificato, quantomeno considerando che attualmente, delle circa 2500 opere di proprietà della Phillips Collection, _Le déjeuner des canotiers_ resta, probabilmente, ancora il dipinto più ammirato. 

Ma qual’è la storia di quest’opera? Chi sono tutti i personaggi ritratti nel quadro? Qual’è il percorso che Renoir compie per portare a termine questo capolavoro?

Le _déjeuner des canotiers_ raffigura sostanzialmente un gruppo di persone, probabilmente amici, che si ritrovano per pranzare insieme sulla terrazza di un ristorante. 

Siamo sulle rive della Senna, nel comune di Chatou, in una zona chiamata _La Grenouillère_, celebre luogo dove la borghesia parigina si ritrovava per nuotare, andare in barca e passare giornate spensierate. 

La Senna, con le sue naturali caratteristiche, ha spesso influenzato e determinato la scelta dello sport nella Parigi del XIX secolo: a Chatou, il passatempo più popolare era il canottaggio, mentre ad Argenteuil, dove il fiume è più ampio, era praticata la vela. Il gruppo di amici sembra che abbia appena finito di pranzare e stia godendosi il dopopranzo sulla terrazza della _Maison Fournaise_.

Alphonse Fournaise, proprietario del locale, nel 1857 aveva acquistato un appezzamento sulle rive della Senna, proprio con l’intenzione di aprirvi un piccolo ristorante-hotel, unendovi l’attività di noleggio barche: qualche anno più tardi, il suo locale diviene uno dei ritrovi dei pittori impressionisti. Dalla metà del 1870, anche lo stesso Renoir fa spesso visita alla _Maison Fournaise_, per godere dell’atmosfera conviviale che vi si respirava e per ritrarre la rurale bellezza dell’ambiente circostante. Renoir dipinge molte scene del ristorante e dei paesaggi dei dintorni, oltre a numerosi ritratti dei membri della famiglia Fournaise: occasionalmente i dipinti erano anche ceduti ai Fournaise, in cambio di cibo ed alloggio.

La particolarità della _Maison Fournaise_ era inoltre anche quella di accogliere ed unire clienti appartenenti a varie classi sociali. Il ristorante era infatti frequentato da uomini d’affari, donne di spettacolo, artisti, attori, scrittori e critici. 

La _Maison Fournaise_ rifletteva sostanzialmente il carattere della struttura sociale francese della seconda metà del 1800: riuniva persone eterogenee che erano lo specchio della società parigina, la quale non solo aveva accettato, ma aveva continuato a sviluppare i valori conquistati con la Rivoluzione Francese. 

Lo stesso Renoir, con la sua opera, tra l’altro, ha anche l’intento di mascherare, o quantomeno minimizzare le distinzioni sociali. Ma chi sono, con precisione, i personaggi che Renoir ritrae?

Personaggi​In primo piano, in basso a sinistra, troviamo Aline Charigot (n. 1) che sta coccolando teneramente il suo piccolo cagnolino. Aline e Renoir si erano da poco conosciuti: Aline allora lavorava come sarta, ma ben presto diviene la modella preferita del pittore francese, il quale se ne innamora, e i due, dieci anni più tardi, il 14 aprile 1890, decidono di sposarsi presso il municipio di Parigi. 

Possiamo di sicuro affermare che – lo testimoniano i molti dipinti- grazie ad Aline, il nudo femminile diventa uno tra i soggetti preferiti da Renoir il quale si trovava a ritrarre una giovane modella di straordinaria bellezza, sensuale e voluttuosa, ma allo stesso tempo dotata di una raffinatezza e di una semplicità disarmante. 

È proprio grazie ad Aline, originaria del dipartimento dell’Aube, che Renoir scopre il piccolo villaggio d’Essoyes: per 25 anni, Auguste ed Aline trascorrono il periodo estivo ad Essoyes, dove il pittore si fa costruire un atelier, dal quale usciranno alcune delle sue opere più famose.

Accanto ad Aline, appoggiato alla ringhiera, è ritratto Alphonse Fournaise Jr. (n. 2), figlio del proprietario del locale, nonché responsabile ed addetto del noleggio-barche.
Alphonse è raffigurato con vigorose braccia tornite, spalle e torace virili, ed indossa il classico cappello di paglia dei canottieri. Sempre appoggiata alla ringhiera, è ritratta pure la sorella di Alphonse, Alphonsine Fournaise (n. 3): Renoir aveva già ritratto Alphonsine in altre occasioni ed in quest’opera la raffigura come una donna spensierata e sorridente, che sta incrociando lo sguardo con un uomo ritratto di spalle, che presumibilmente è il barone Raoul Barbier (n. 4).

Alle spalle di Alphonsine invece, sono presenti due figure maschili che stanno dialogando: si tratta probabilmente di Charles Ephrussi (n. 8) e Jules Laforgue (n. 5). Ephrussi, ritratto di spalle con un elegante cilindro nero, è di origini russe e proviene da una ricca famiglia di banchieri ebrei. Approdato a Parigi intorno al 1871, fin da giovane aveva la passione per il collezionismo di stampe giapponesi, alla quale si aggiunge presto l’interesse per la moderna pittura impressionista: è proprio per questo motivo che inizia a frequentare gli atelier dei pittori del tempo, come Sisley, Pissarro, Degas, Manet e Monet, dai quali spesso acquistava tele ed opere, realizzate anche su commissione, che finivano per adornare le pareti del palazzo di via d’Iéna. 

Ephrussi, da sempre interessato anche alla storia dell’arte, è anche uno scrittore ed un critico d’arte, autore di saggi e proprietario-redattore de _La Gazette des Beaux-Arts_. Alla testata giornalistica collaborava anche Jules Laforgue che nell’opera di Renoir è ritratto in abbigliamento sportivo, mentre sta parlando proprio con Ephrussi. 

Si pensa che Laforgue sia stato il segretario personale di Ephrussi, ma oltre a ciò, possiamo definirlo come un innovativo poeta francese, vissuto nella seconda metà del XIX secolo. Critici e storici dell’arte hanno anche sostenuto e sottolineato che le sue opere poetiche sono strettamente collegate con la pittura impressionista. Nato in Uruguay, da genitori francesi, Laforgue si trasferisce di nuovo in Francia nel 1866, ma è nel 1881 che conosce Ephrussi, con il quale inizia appunto a collaborare a _La Gazette des Beaux-Arts_. Grazie ad Ephrussi inoltre, il poeta ottiene la nomina a lettore francese dell'imperatrice Augusta di Prussia: dal novembre del 1881, fino al 1886, Laforgue vive a Berlino, ricoprendo il ruolo di “consigliere culturale” dell’imperatrice Augusta, ruolo per giunta ben remunerato che gli permette di seguire e coltivare molto liberamente i suoi interessi. Nel 1885 scrive _L'Imitation de Notre-Dame la Lune_, considerato da tutti come la sua opera più importante. Muore molto giovane, di tubercolosi, nel 1887, dopo aver sposato, un anno prima, l’inglese Leah Lee.

Spostandoci ora verso il centro dell’opera di Renoir, troviamo, seduta ad un tavolino e ritratta mentre sta bevendo, l’attrice Ellen Andrée (n. 6). Ellen Andrée, nata nel 1845 e morta nel 1919, era una famosa cantante ed attrice del tempo, che presto inizia ad essere molto conosciuta anche tra i pittori impressionisti, in quanto spesso posava per loro come modella. Ellen è stata anche ritratta da Degas, nel famoso dipinto _L’Assenzio_, dove, sempre raffigurata seduta ad un tavolino mentre sta bevendo, è ritratta accanto all’inciso e pittore Marcellin Desboutin. Anche Renoir, accanto ad Ellen, seduto sullo stesso tavolino, ritrae un uomo, del quale però scorgiamo solamente una piccola porzione del suo profilo e possiamo supporre che si tratti di un amico o conoscente della stessa attrice francese.

Se invece focalizziamo la nostra attenzione sull’angolo in basso a destra, possiamo vedere che questa parte del dipinto è occupata da un gruppo di tre persone: si tratta quasi sicuramente dell’attrice Angèle Legault (n. 7), del giornalista italiano Antonio Maggiolo (n. 10) e del pittore Gustave Caillebotte (n. 9). Non possediamo molte informazioni relative a queste tre persone, fatta eccezione per la figura di Gustave Caillebotte. Caillebotte, come Alphonse Fournaise, è raffigurato nell’opera di Renoir con la classica divisa dei canottieri, anche se in realtà egli è molto più appassionato per la vela e per la navigazione da diporto, sport che poteva facilmente praticare, soprattutto grazie alla sua cospicua disponibilità economica. 

Gustave Caillebotte, proveniente da una famiglia di ricchi industriali tessili, nasce a Parigi nel 1848. Dopo essersi diplomato in legge nel 1870, si iscrive all'Ecole des Beaux-Arts ed inizia a realizzare dipinti e tele, sempre però seguendo il filone del realismo: i suoi soggetti preferiti sono in particolare i paesaggi urbani e rurali e le scene di vita operaia, caratterizzati dal senso vivo del colore e della luce, tipico dell'impressionismo. Nel 1876, proprio su invito di Renoir, partecipa alla seconda mostra degli impressionisti, ma dobbiamo tener presente che Caillebotte rappresenta, per gli stessi impressionisti, anche una sorta di mecenate: proprio grazie alla sua ricchezza personale, non solo si può permettere di acquistare le loro opere, ma nel 1877 finanzia anche la terza esposizione del gruppo ed in seguito partecipa, sia come finanziatore che come organizzatore, alle edizioni del 1879, 1880, 1882 ed alla trasferta di New York del 1885. Muore giovanissimo, dopo una breve malattia, nel 1894.

Infine, ci resta da capire l’identità delle tre figure che occupano la parte superiore destra dell’opera. Pure in questo caso, questa porzione della tela, è occupata da tre persone che stanno dialogando tra loro. Si tratta probabilmente del burocrate Lestringez Pierre Eugène (n. 11), dell’amico di Renoir, Paul Lhote (n. 12) e dell’attrice Jeanne Samary (n. 13). Anche di questo trio, come nel caso del precedente, non si hanno moltissime informazioni. 

Sicuramente, la figura più nota è quella di Léontine Pauline Jeanne Samary, famosa attrice della seconda metà del XIX secolo, nata nel 1857 e morta nel 1890. Meglio conosciuta con il nome di Jeanne Samary, entra in conservatorio a 14 anni, mentre a 18 anni ottiene la sua prima parte da attrice. Jeanne è in generale conosciuta dalla maggior parte dei pittori impressionisti, perché spesso posava come modella per loro: alcune opere che la raffigurano ottennero premi e riconoscimenti durante mostre ed esposizioni.

Ecco quindi che abbiamo cercato di dare un’identità alle figure ritratte nell’opera di Renoir: sembra ora quasi di trovarci di fronte ad un collage-sociale della Francia del XIX secolo. Ma dietro a questo gruppo di persone, dietro a questa comitiva di amici, c’è qualcosa di più: c’è la voglia di vivere una vita nuova, una vita moderna, piena di ottimismo e di convivialità, caratteristiche proprie di un mondo che sta rinascendo e sta dirigendosi verso una direzione piena di luce e di speranza. 

Per capire questo però, dobbiamo immergerci nel clima della Francia del periodo. Come abbiamo detto, ci troviamo nella Parigi del 1880: la Francia è appena uscita dal lungo conflitto con la Prussia e dalla sanguinosa parentesi della rivolta della Comune. 

Siamo in un periodo di grande fermento, periodo in cui anche l’arte inizia ad incontrare il mercato. 

A Parigi nascono le prime gallerie private, e l’opera d’arte inizia a divenire una merce commissionata ed appositamente realizzata per la borghesia in ascesa. Tutti gli artisti, impressionisti compresi, si trovano di fronte ad un bivio: adeguarsi alle esigenze del nuovo mercato e continuare a dipingere secondo gli schemi della pittura classica, oppure cercare di portare avanti il progetto avanguardistico della destrutturazione della realtà e del linguaggio espressivo?

È in questo contesto che Renoir concepisce _Le déjeuner des canotiers_, con il quale riesce a descrivere e raffigurare la vita moderna così come si svolge nella Parigi di fine ‘800, ma allo stesso tempo riesce anche a conciliare, all’interno della stessa opera, le tradizioni pittoriche con le esigenze avanguardistiche. 

Sulla terrazza di una locanda in riva alla Senna, Renoir riproduce il suo microcosmo, fatto di amici, amiche ed amanti che si ritrovano in un’abbagliante giornata d’estate per pranzare insieme e godersi un momento spensierato con calici di vino e di champagne e vassoi carichi di frutta. 

Tredici individui, tredici storie, tredici soggetti diversi, ma allo stesso tempo uniti tra loro da un unico fermento culturale: tredici persone che, sospinte dal forte fermento culturale, guardano con occhi nuovi verso il futuro…


----------

